# Another New Resource - Interactive Maps!



## theTurtleRoom (Jul 29, 2014)

Another new resource from the team at theTurtleRoom. Make sure you check out these interactive maps showing native species!

http://theturtleroom.com/education/native-species-maps/

With the introduction of this resource, we also want to announce the addition of Kévin Labille to our staff in the position of Educational Resource Developer. He and Steve worked together to bring you this neat new resource.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 29, 2014)

I love it! Those darned RES are everywhere!!!


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks, Yvonne! Been a fun project to work on!

- Steve


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 29, 2014)

i seen this on your facebook page and was checking it out. awesome!


----------



## Anthony P (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 

Kudos to Steve and Kevin for creating this remarkable resource! They really outdid themselves with this..


----------



## tortadise (Aug 6, 2014)

Looks good so far guys. However Kinixys zombensis is misspelled. Same with zombensis Domergyuei in Malagasy.Also any idea on adding the sub species of homopus in South Africa? I noticed the sub species of psammobates were listed. I'd suggest maybe a sub bar.

Like this.

Homopus
Have it drop down and list each homopus
Then when you scroll over homopus (example) signatus is will show like signatus signatus or homopus signatus cafer etc...


Kinda hard to type out. But very awesome. I've had this idea for many years just never did it. Glad to see a great idea out into play. Awesome work guys.


----------



## Anthony P (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Kelly! I'm going to make sure Steve sees this and makes the corrections/revisions you've mentioned.


----------

